# Chris King hub vs. DTswiss ?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

which hub has better engagement : Chris King or DTSwiss 240?


I am doing research to find out the best so I can order a custom wheelset.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

CK has 72 points of engagement, and sounds like angry bees. DT Swiss has like 18 POE but you can bump it to 32:

http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/chris-king-iso-vs-dt-swiss-240s-562494.html


----------

